# fitting a laptop keyboard..need help



## paydawinna (Apr 28, 2007)

hi, newbie here, just wondering if anyone can help me with info on how to fit a keyboard on a laptop nec versa p440 or where to get info...thank you all


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please don't post duplicate messages, your thread is here: http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/567552-need-help-replacing-laptop-keyboard.html


----------

